# Paphiophotography...



## jaxsprout (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi guys, 
just want to share what from my shots... 












a nice hybrid Paph Jogjae (paph glaucophylum x praestans)





They are growing at elevation +/- 1200m asl with temperature at night 12-15C, day 21-24C.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful paphs and pics...  May I ask what you use as growing media?


----------



## jaxsprout (Nov 8, 2010)

it depends what kind species, usually I use mixed media limestone + broken fern bark + bamboo humus / O horizon (see the pic below)...






then using hanging pot + tray below it, filled the tray with water for stimulating roots grows.  it works for me...


----------



## hardy (Nov 8, 2010)

Great plants you have there.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 8, 2010)

Graet photos


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2010)

Fantastic praestans (glanduliferum) you have. Thanks for sharing your growing media as well.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

is that curling of the petals of the supardii normal? Thanx for the fotos.


----------



## jaxsprout (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes Eric, that's normal for supardii... 

another paphio species... 















...


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful paphs and photos!


----------



## emydura (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice Paphs and photos. Thanks for sharing. You don't see supradii everyday.

David


----------



## wojtek (Nov 8, 2010)

Great photos !!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2010)

:drool::drool: Lovely photos! Interesting media!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your culture tips..


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2010)

Very interesting growing media. I'm not sure what bamboo humus is and how it differs from O humus.


----------



## jaxsprout (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes Slipperfan,
I guess not everybody knows what bamboo humus looks like, in here we called "humus andam bambu" (in indonesian)....

Bambo humus is made from weathering bamboo leaves on the ground and mixed with upper soil.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, I'll take a kilo.,


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting stuff.....I assume it doesn't break down very fast, right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, Jaxsprout. It looks very granular, and that it would drain very well. I can see why it would be a good medium for growing Paphs.


----------



## jaxsprout (Nov 11, 2010)

more paphs and phrag...















enjoy...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 11, 2010)

All the pics and flowers are superb. Don't stop now.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice photos!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 12, 2010)

hi ,
nice pictures do you happen to have picture of Paph. primulinum showing
the whole plant ?
keep them coming your beautiful pictures
cliokchi


----------



## etex (Nov 12, 2010)

:clap::clap:Beautiful blooms and photos! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jblanford (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW!! A lot of great pictures and a lot of good information, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2010)

Great plants and great pictures!!!!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 24, 2010)

Again......I need to take a photography course.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

